# Hero [Maoyuu Maou Yuusha] vs Naruto



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally finished episode 12 and was surprised that Hero is that strong. Blew up a mountain.
Link removed
16:34




Naruto at his current status.

How would this match go?

Yep, I think I posted it at the wrong place.


----------



## Super Asian (Apr 4, 2013)

If he's only mountain level, Naruto takes this. Island level DC and _possibly_ MHS speed should allow him to win.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 4, 2013)

He take naruto,but current naruto with kyuubi mode he can't take,if we go by feats,because if we go by manga or the light novel each reincarnation has the same powers and he h4s a lot of fuckin h4x,h4x and more h4x,i will see i i can get the others skill that he has


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> If he's only mountain level, Naruto takes this. Island level DC and _possibly_ MHS speed should allow him to win.



hes mountain ++, he very very casually blew up a mountain.......again very casually (but seeing as he doesn't have many feats .....) 

he knows teleport magic, he is incredibly fast (not sure how to quantify his flight speed to the demons castle towards the end of the series so im not sure where this puts him, it would be the only time we truly see his speed as he is in an urgent situation) 

we are never truly graced to see the extent of the heroes abilities, everything he does , he does casually ....very very casually  
(no one on the verse is truly on his level, he even stomps the devil king *in the anime at least* easily) 

(I recently cleared my entire hard rive of every episode of last seasons anime so I can't do you the honor of looking up certain feats hopefully someone can give us more conclusive information)

He might lose via lack of feats, but hopefully someone can find or remember some stronger ones, as i'm inclined to believe hes far above the HST 

The only reason why he doesn't butt rape the entire verse is because he has a strong stance against killing, and he gave himself to the demon king (the good version ) and she doesn't manipulate him for her plans.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> hes mountain ++, he very very casually blew up a mountain.......again very casually (but seeing as he doesn't have many feats .....)
> 
> he knows teleport magic, he is incredibly fast (not sure how to quantify his flight speed to the demons castle towards the end of the series so im not sure where this puts him, it would be the only time we truly see his speed as he is in an urgent situation)
> 
> ...



I seem to remember him casually doing a very powerful lightning attack (It looked like Island level + to me), I think it was called "Wide Lightning Array" or Wide Area Thunderbolt:


Yes, everything he does is casual.

Link removed
Watch from 15:00


----------



## Super Asian (Apr 4, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> hes mountain ++, he very very casually blew up a mountain.......again very casually (but seeing as he doesn't have many feats .....)
> 
> he knows teleport magic, he is incredibly fast (not sure how to quantify his flight speed to the demons castle towards the end of the series so im not sure where this puts him, it would be the only time we truly see his speed as he is in an urgent situation)
> 
> ...



Haven't watched the series yet, but he sounds pretty badass. We need calcs for this guy, nao.

As for the match, he might match Naruto in power, but his speed is still unquantifiable. For now, I still give it to the pseudo-ninja.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 4, 2013)

Just for people know that the manga is still going on,and only have 23 chap,although i would quantitfy his flight speed at least hypersonic to possibly MHS,if we go using the maps that they show up,also he can nuke naruto from the skies plus his mountain-buster feat he was some km away from the mountain

  teleportaion+lightning+flight+moutain burst atack=yuusha wins ,yeah thinking about it he has a lot of  chance,he showed that he can teleport some km away,so teleporting away from bijudamas in mid flight,or any atacks from naruto is easy for him...


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> Haven't watched the series yet, but he sounds pretty badass. We need calcs for this guy, nao.
> 
> As for the match, he might match Naruto in power, but his speed is still unquantifiable. For now, I still give it to the pseudo-ninja.



I would give speed to naruto on foot, but hero has teleport hax, he has displayed casually using it as when he was in his house and his trips around the continent. I'm not sure how or if he uses it in combat though as again.....he never really has to....... (and I don't have the best memory he could have used it in combat at one point in the series but the series isn't really about action, that's really the point of the hero being so op, we see how he could easily end the war and kill the demon king yet we see them choose a different path ) 

IC i would say he wouldn't use it (at least as far as we have seen) Blood lusted I would give it to him, he displayed easily using it casually, but I guess using it for travel and combat are 2 different things


----------



## Super Asian (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually, does Naruto still have the 5 minute time limit on BM mode?  If he does, Hero might actually beat him by outlasting his transformation.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 4, 2013)

Hero's Wide Lightning Array thingy burrowed a massive tunnel into the earth, which took Hero several dozen seconds flying at his maximum speed to go through.

Thats way more than Mountain level.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I seem to remember him casually doing a very powerful lightning attack (It looked like Island level + to me), I think it was called "Wide Lightning Array" or Wide Area Thunderbolt:
> 
> 
> Yes, everything he does is casual.
> ...




"maybe I overdid it a little " 


But yah, I'm not sure just off base I would give it the size of a small -mid sized island

They state that literally the demon world is under the human world.....so he goes through the hole...he literally casually punches to the other side of the world (unless it literally is just under, not sure how to take this....a sun under the earth in the sky?? under the earth......this series is STILL based on realistic concepts ex: the farming mechanisms the demon king invents and the navigation methods)  It's fiction the blast seems pretty fair to be island level BUT im sure blasting to the other side of the world would put it higher so take that for what you will.


----------



## Super Asian (Apr 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Hero's Wide Lightning Array thingy burrowed a massive tunnel into the earth, which took Hero several dozen seconds flying at his maximum speed to go through.
> 
> Thats way more than Mountain level.





Caxe7 said:


> "maybe I overdid it a little "
> 
> 
> But yah, I'm not sure just off base I would give it the size of a small -mid sized island
> ...



In that case, Hero probably takes this. 

Spring break is coming up, so I'll probably watch the series then.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Super Asian said:


> Actually, does Naruto still have the 5 minute time limit on BM mode?  If he does, Hero might actually beat him by outlasting his transformation.



Sad thing is we wont ever really know Heros durability level =/


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 4, 2013)

Right now he still does have that time limit since the last battle we saw...


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 4, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> Sad thing is we wont ever really know Heros durability level =/



Yuusha teleported over several km and he does it just by thinking,also he can stay flying,so even fi he doesn't have durability dodge from bijudamas or atacks coming from naruto,and nuking him is very,very easy for him


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Yuusha teleported over several km and he does it just by thinking,also he can stay flying,so even fi he doesn't have durability dodge from bijudamas or atacks coming from naruto,and nuking him is very,very easy for him




Yah I believe yuusha  takes this (though I believe argument can still be made for naruto) 

Just I wish Yuusha was in a universe were he actually had to push his powers to their limits


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 4, 2013)

As cool as Yuusha is, he loses. He lacks durability feats and any quantifiable speed feats.



Caxe7 said:


> "maybe I overdid it a little "
> 
> 
> But yah, I'm not sure just off base I would give it the size of a small -mid sized island
> ...




The Maoyuu Maou Yuusha world is flat I believe. It isn't round like our world.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2013)

The series is so amazing. I'm gonna have to read the manga later also.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

needs calcs I see


----------



## TehChron (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah.

The Wide Lightning Area thing is the only time hes given serious effort so far in the series.

And that hole must be _massive_ so long as we can quantify what his top speed actually is.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The Wide Lightning Area thing is the only time hes given serious effort so far in the series.
> 
> And that hole must be _massive_ so long as we can quantify what his top speed actually is.



There was a length of time where he was flying towards the castle. Then he used that acceleration move. If someone could somehow calc that ...


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The Wide Lightning Area thing is the only time hes given serious effort so far in the series.
> 
> And that hole must be _massive_ so long as we can quantify what his top speed actually is.



He wasn't giving serious effort then either re watch the scene ( I just did) again he really wasn't under any duress (he had the same demeanor when he blew up the mountain)  then still had the energy to fly at at least supersonic (not sure exactly what the speed is no one has quantified it, could potentially be MHS) speeds

again the only time he ever put effort in anything was after the wide lightning when he flew to save the Demon king, if we could quantify that speed feat we would have something to go on.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

~Greed~ said:


> As cool as Yuusha is, he loses. He lacks durability feats and any quantifiable speed feats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of us are ignoring his speed in favor of his casual teleportation atm, but he does have a lack of durability feats, but shouldn't he be able to take what he can dish out? (though i guess being a glass cannon is possible, he does fight the demon king a bit at the end their, anyone remember any feats from then?)


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 4, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> Most of us are ignoring his speed in favor of his casual teleportation atm, but he does have a lack of durability feats, but shouldn't he be able to take what he can dish out? (though i guess being a glass cannon is possible, he does fight the demon king a bit at the end their, anyone remember any feats from then?)



Well judging by how large the population of demons that live in demon world, he must have fought a large amount of them to get to Maoyu. I doubt he is a glass cannon. Also didn't he ram straight into the castle wall?

And when I say Glass Cannon what I mean is really, really, really, weak defense ...


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Well judging by how large the population of demons that live in demon world, he must have fought a large amount of them to get to Maoyu. I doubt he is a glass cannon. Also didn't he ram straight into the castle wall?



Yah, he did, at those speeds to. That has go to count for something in durability especially considering it showed no signs of impeding his movement or dealing damage from what I recall (the Demon king couldn't hurt him either)


----------



## TehChron (Apr 4, 2013)

Cant speculate on durability when hes never taken a serious hit


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 4, 2013)

When he was conjuring the wide lightning atack he didn't used any effort,he even said "maybe i overdid it again" also he never showed to get tired,neither from teleporting,from the mountain burst atack,or the wide lightning atack,i doubt he gave any effort until now.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 4, 2013)

Ummm, if I interpreted that clip right (I'm still catching up on the series), I'm fairly certain Hero was in the epicenter of his own lightning array when it went off, meaning he should be able to take whatever he can dish out. So speaking in terms of durability, he'd probably match or surpass that walking insult to subtlety fairly easily.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

request Mike to calc this or something


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> Ummm, if I interpreted that clip right (I'm still catching up on the series), I'm fairly certain Hero was in the epicenter of his own lightning array when it went off, meaning he should be able to take whatever he can dish out. So speaking in terms of durability, he'd probably match or surpass that walking insult to subtlety fairly easily.



Id say that is a reasonable assumption to make considering he was technically inside of it, or we can at least clearly see it enshrouding him in a sort of manner.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 4, 2013)

Not to mention the debris flying all around him everywhere and the bright light consuming him. I'd say it's fairly safe to assume he was inside...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2013)

was it an explosion ?


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 4, 2013)

It was sort of like a giant bolt of lightning burrowing through the ground. And yeah, it wasn't just a bunch of lightning bolts in the same place, it was one fucking massive one, so I'm pretty sure he was taking the full brunt of however much energy that spell required to drill through to the fucking Demon World.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 4, 2013)

I literally just picked this series up yesterday. I had no idea anyone in the series was going to end up being this powerful...


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, the series isn't really about that. The series being focused on something other than action is what allows the Hero to be so absurdly powerful.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 4, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> Well, the series isn't really about that. The series being focused on something other than action is what allows the Hero to be so absurdly powerful.



Economics, potatoes and diplomacy


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 4, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Economics, potatoes and diplomacy



Fuck yeah, medieval economic theory


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> I literally just picked this series up yesterday. I had no idea anyone in the series was going to end up being this powerful...



exactly What MAPSK and HYP are saying 

A key point of the series is the union between the demon king and the hero, the fact that the hero decided to go along and join forces with the demon king and that they have the power to literally kill everyone (mostly hero has that power) but they use other means to accomplish their goals (although he isn't like batman when it comes to his stance on killing, hes more like the green arrow when it comes to killing people, he'll do it....just he really really doesn't want to if it can at all be avoided.)


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 4, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> Fuck yeah, medieval economic theory



If it has a second season,church and war will reign :amazed


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 4, 2013)

As a matter of fact, the show does a wonderful job of illustrating that despite all of his power, the Hero can't actually do anything. Not about the war, or the economy, or the relationship between humans and demons. When it comes to everything important, his power is absolutely useless.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 5, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> As a matter of fact, the show does a wonderful job of illustrating that despite all of his power, the Hero can't actually do anything. Not about the war, or the economy, or the relationship between humans and demons. When it comes to everything important, his power is absolutely useless.



I can just destroy and kill, without creating anything.,himself said that,its pretty say about it,no matter if he is ubber powerfull if he doesn't have someone to help him out,he will never create peace,or anything,just destroy with his power(even if he have healing powers)


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll definitely keep up with it then (I have a bad habit of not finishing shows).


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 5, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> I'll definitely keep up with it then (I have a bad habit of not finishing shows).



Me too. I need to catch up


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> I literally just picked this series up yesterday. I had no idea anyone in the series was going to end up being this powerful...





MAPSK said:


> Well, the series isn't really about that. The series being focused on something other than action is what allows the Hero to be so absurdly powerful.





Hyperion1O1 said:


> Economics, potatoes and diplomacy





MAPSK said:


> Fuck yeah, medieval economic theory





lokoxDZz said:


> If it has a second season,church and war will reign :amazed





MAPSK said:


> As a matter of fact, the show does a wonderful job of illustrating that despite all of his power, the Hero can't actually do anything. Not about the war, or the economy, or the relationship between humans and demons. When it comes to everything important, his power is absolutely useless.



Well yeah, this is the *successor to Spice and Wolf* mind y'all.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 5, 2013)

Only thanks to the animation studio.

Im pretty sure that the original LN is its own unique beast. The manga version is pretty epic, though. Especially its rendition of the Hero vs. Possessed Maou fight.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 5, 2013)

Sooo many assumptions here.

This guy gets blitzed and dies.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2013)

From episode 11 I can see the Hero flying at extreme speeds, not sure how fast. However he was able to gain even more speed with acceleration spell. But I also believe that the instant teleportation spells would give Naruto trouble as well.


7:53 and 19:52


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 5, 2013)

"Not available in your region."


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> "Not available in your region."



Sorry, I forgot that the website isn't available to all. This is what I get for living in the United States for too long. 

Let me bring up another one:

Link removed


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

> Well yeah, this is the successor to Spice and Wolf mind y'all.



Its hard to be a successor when it was no where near as good.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Its hard to be a successor when it was no where near as good.



O.o,

Didn't think it was that bad. I think it was up to par with Spice and Wolf, and I love Spice and Wolf.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 5, 2013)

Meh.

Meybe I'm underestimating but I doubt you'll get anything HST level there.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

> Didn't think it was that bad. I think it was up to par with Spice and Wolf, and I love Spice and Wolf.



I couldn't stand it after a few episodes, dropped it at episode 8 and I don't generally drop series that I am that far in.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Meh.
> 
> Meybe I'm underestimating but I doubt you'll get anything HST level there.



Just the speed right? 



Xiammes said:


> I couldn't stand it after a few episodes, dropped it at episode 8 and I don't generally drop series that I am that far in.



I get a lot of people who say stuff similar to that, but most of them can't stand the economic standpoint of an anime. That is also a reason why a lot of people can't stand Spice and Wolf.

I guess you had a different reason. I personally like the show, it kept me interested.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 5, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Well yeah, this is the *successor to Spice and Wolf* mind y'all.



^Yet another series I ended up not finishing...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2013)

> It was sort of like a giant bolt of lightning burrowing through the ground.


if he himself generated it to burrow through something - why would he need to tank it ? even if it touched him

kind of like around here you don't get durability for your fist when punching something even though Newtons 3-rd law says you should


also if it took time (even seconds) to burrow then it isn't a singular attack to begin with


----------



## TehChron (Apr 5, 2013)

It wasnt a constant stream like a drill.

It's more like the impact crater was more a massive pit than a circle. 

The attack itself was instantaneous.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 5, 2013)

spice and wolf is far better than maoyuu.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

> kind of like around here you don't get durability for your fist when punching something even though Newtons 3-rd law says you should



I was pretty sure we did, based on the thread I made.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2013)

> based on the thread I made.


which thread ?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

The results were more varied then I remember, I guess we never came to a conclusion on the subject.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2013)

took a look at it - he was pretty high in the air and the attack was aimed at the ground, so he obviously did not tank it


looked impressive by itself, but not sure if there were good shots of the crater to scale

also seemed to have a bit of charge time


not seeing a threat to BM Nardo here atm


----------



## Boomy (Apr 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:
			
		

> not seeing a threat to BM Nardo here atm


This a lol at anyone giving a fuck about Maoyu.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2013)

typed Maoyuu Maou Yuusha in MAL, it gave me :


> Recommendations
> 
> High School DxD


:bmay


----------



## Boomy (Apr 5, 2013)

Add Hagure to that.

:haaw


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

> MAL



I found your problem.

That comparison makes a lot more sense then I originally thought, but they are still to far apart to say they are similar.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 5, 2013)

They compared shit to shit. It's believeable.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 5, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> They compared shit to shit. It's believeable.



>Comparing Maouyuu to Highschool DxD


----------



## Boomy (Apr 5, 2013)

It's not like you watched Maoyuu at all.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

The comparison is only there that a guy ends up working for some busty demon, MAL is a terrible place for recommendations. Maoyuu isn't nearly as bad as Highschool Dxd, I wouldn't recommend DxD to anyone, but I'd at least tell someone to try out Maoyuu to see if they like it.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 5, 2013)

Enough to know that comparison makes absolutely no sense at all. It's like comparing a Granny Smith to a rotting Red Delicious. They're both technically apples, except one tastes like shit and will likely give you worms in your intestinal tract.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 5, 2013)

Xiammes,

Ofc it's not as bad.

I just laugh at MAPSK trying to discuss about anything. 

This guy admitted that he didn't played Tsukihime yet he was saying bullshit like "I don't remember such a feat in Ciel route, can you post a pics? "

He debates about ToAru pretending like he knows something yet he said he takes all info from wiki.

At this point I doubt he played/readed/watched/whatever any fiction


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

> He debates about ToAru pretending like he knows something yet he said he takes all info from wiki.



To be honest, a lot of my information regarding certain series comes from online sources, maybe he just extensively researches like I do. Of course I am hopelessly optimistic when it comes to people's intentions.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with taking info other online sources. In fact I sometimes do it myself.

My point is he was flaming others and was pretending that he played Tsukihime while he admitted he didn't.

edit: but whatever, MAPSK is not my concern.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 5, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Xiammes,
> 
> Ofc it's not as bad.
> 
> ...



My god, you are just the perfect storm of assholes, aren't you? I was new here, I didn't know the old wiki was outdated and useless as fuck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2013)

now kids, play nice


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I read Maoyuu and its not shit. Heck, I only disliked it for the busty MC but then again, I dislike fanservices in general (Cage of Eden, I'm talking about you)

I liked that it has agriculture and shit like compasses 
You mean Quatre had a ship that was _even faster?!_


Ignoring the obvious fanservice, its pretty good.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 5, 2013)

Calling you out on ToAru feats as deeply satisfying though, MAPSK.

Very satisfying.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 5, 2013)

Sure MAPSK, blame a poor wiki


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 5, 2013)

*sighs* Whatever you say, man. I honestly don't even give a shit anymore.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 5, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> *sighs* Whatever you say, man. I honestly don't even give a shit anymore.



Do you need words of encouragement 

Honestly, if you concede, that proves something to us  and in a negative way. So concede only when you have nothing left in the tank.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

Let bygons be bygons, if he regrets it I don't see the point of bringing it up. Its not like he made a thread about if p*d*p**** is natural.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> a thread about if p*d*p**** is natural.



Who made a thread about this?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 5, 2013)

I am about to tell you something that will help you in through your entire OBD career.

Almost everyone here is a dick.

And you need to be able to roll with that if you want to have fun.

It's the net, but not only that it's fictional debating.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

> Who made a thread about this?



I forget his name, I think he is section banned from the OBD. He tried coming back and kept up making excuses and tried to fit back in. The worst part was that his reasons for making the thread changed over 5 different times.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> I am about to tell you something that will help you in through your entire OBD career.
> 
> Almost everyone here is a dick.
> 
> ...




Didn't you say you had a red bar at 1 point?

@Xiammes

Damn that's like Eagle level p*d*p**** then.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow. That's... pretty fucked up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2013)

Dartg lies

OBD is full of friendly cheerful people willing to help a fellow human out



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> *friendly cheerful *



Haven't met someone like that here yet


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2013)

Gotta say, most people act like huge dicks mainly because they don't have one. 

Anyways ... about this whole Maoyu is bad thing ... I gotta say, I seen some current Japanimus, and in my opinion most of them suck. So ... yeah ... gotta go with Maoyu


*Spoiler*: __ 



or Tamako Market


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2013)

> Anyways ... about this whole Maoyu is bad thing ... I gotta say, I seen some current Japanimus, and in my opinion most of them suck. So ... yeah ... gotta go with Maoyu




You can like what ever you want, I am just in a state of confusion why anyone would say its near Spice and Wolf level.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> or Tamako Market


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2013)

I do like Lawrence better than Hero. I also like Holo better than Demon King. 

But anyways ...

about the fight ...


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Haven't met someone like that here yet



I'm pretty friendly and cheerful >.> 

and yah about the fight

Basically with his teleportation ability his movement speed is pretty mute anyway so lolspeedblitz won't really cut it (but I guess now we have to argue reaction speed, having teleportation doesn't mean shit if you can't react) 

Problem is we don't know his reaction speed, and i'm pretty sure their won't be any feats to show his high-end maybe just really really low end feats for speed at all, really the only thing we have to go on is his race to the demon king castle at the end.(unless manga has other feats)(And this isn't a reaction speed feat anyway) 

and if his wide lightning feat isn't going to apply to his durability either then we have a problem there as well


to be quite honest the power the hero displays makes it seem like he would stand a chance the issue is he lacks feats to prove it due to the lack luster power of his verse (well I wouldn't' necessarily say they are lacking in power just chances to show said power because this series is about economics and potatoes) it creates a situation where we can't necessarily prove all aspects of his power (durability for one, how can we know what he can take if nothing in his verse can hurt him?i guess he could tank a natural disaster or something) 

Is there any sort of feat for durability at the end when the demon king and hero fought ?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 5, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> I'm pretty friendly and cheerful >.>
> 
> and yah about the fight
> 
> ...




The only way we could know about his feat is from the light novels,but most of them are not translated(but we might take some spoilers but i doubt comes with some feats) also the manga is still ongoing but only have 23 chapters and they finished where the anime end not so long time,so we will not be able to have feats without the novel,so we  can't say anything at all...


Though can naruto blitz him,when he is mid flight about 300 meters in the air?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 6, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> I'm pretty friendly and cheerful >.>
> 
> and yah about the fight
> 
> ...



I don't see how it wouldn't count as durability for him to be close to the radius of the attack. The Mage had to use a magical barrier to prevent herself from harm from a far distance. 

I mean when Hero was fighting with Maoyu, he was blocking hits with bear arm.



3:40-3:50 Hero survived a decent explosion. I mean he didn't faint or anything, just got held up by the Maoyu.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 6, 2013)

Teleportation has nothing to do with speed.

Speed blitz is still a valid and undeniable from what I've seen argument.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah, but if the hero did in fact tank his own Wide Lightning Array, then the speed gap won't really be severe enough for Naruto to kill him before he gets in the air or launches an attack.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2013)

> took a look at it - he was pretty high in the air and the attack was aimed at the ground, so he obviously did not tank it




that is if the DC of this Wide Lightning Array is high enough to even matter here, which atm I doubt .. but that can be resolved with a calc


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 6, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> Yeah, but if the hero did in fact tank his own Wide Lightning Array, then the speed gap won't really be severe enough for Naruto to kill him before he gets in the air or launches an attack.



He clearly didn't tank it...

He was in the energy beam, initial part of the attack, he wouldn't be required to tank anything there because it wouldn't make sense for that to damage him.

BM Naruto destroys him.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> He clearly didn't tank it...
> 
> He was in the energy beam, initial part of the attack, he wouldn't be required to tank anything there because it wouldn't make sense for that to damage him.
> 
> BM Naruto destroys him.



You keep saying he gets raped lol, that isn't the case. At best the fight is inconclusive because he doesn't have enough feats or clearly calced feats(unless the OBD decides if you dont have enough feats you are automatically human level, but in the case of the feats hero has displayed wouldn't make sense seeing as how he has proved he can move at superhuman levels just we don't know how fast ) 

I believe the hero could take this match (especially if that wide area turns out to be as high as i think it is, but again he did this in a casual fashion as well) just he lacks clear indisputable feats to prove it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2013)

terrible takes this match

deal with it


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 6, 2013)

It doesn't matter how casual an attack is. If that's their best feat and there's no one to scale them to that's where their stats remain. With a "+" added on of course.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 6, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> It doesn't matter how casual an attack is. If that's their best feat and there's no one to scale them to that's where their stats remain. With a "+" added on of course.



I fully understand that lol, just saying that if and when someone calcs the feat, even then we won't really know his full strength but that's fine lol.


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 6, 2013)

What I still don't understand is how him being right in the middle of his lightning array somehow means he didn't tank it :sanji


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2013)

he was hovering at cloud level, the attack struck the ground

why would he hit himself with his own attack in the first place ? I only saw some rocks from the shockwave fly by him (w/o hitting), post a screencap which shows him inside his own lightning 


+ what Dartg said


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 6, 2013)

Link removed

The light was completely enveloping him. Not to mention we saw the bolt come down _right in front of him_, and it only got bigger after that, implying he was caught up inside it. Besides, even if he didn't directly take the lightning bolt, he was still only a couple hundred feet or so above the epicenter of the massive explosion that followed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2013)

looked like more then a couple hundred feet  

that's still a lot, which would give him only a fraction of the total power as durability at best

or not even that since we see that only some flying rocks reached him and those didn't even hit him 


+ how powerful that attack was is unknown as well


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 6, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> You keep saying he gets raped lol, that isn't the case. At best the fight is inconclusive because he doesn't have enough feats or clearly calced feats(unless the OBD decides if you dont have enough feats you are automatically human level, but in the case of the feats hero has displayed wouldn't make sense seeing as how he has proved he can move at superhuman levels just we don't know how fast )
> 
> I believe the hero could take this match (especially if that wide area turns out to be as high as i think it is, but again he did this in a casual fashion as well) just he lacks clear indisputable feats to prove it



What? 

If you don;t have enough feats you get capped at whatever your best feat is OR you get powerscaled from someone else in your universe.

Since this guy is basically the most powerful guy in his verse and he has all the best feats there's nothing you can do.

Unless someone brings up a speed feat for some other character and we scale it then Naruto punches him in the face and he dies.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 6, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> What?
> 
> If you don;t have enough feats you get capped at whatever your best feat is OR you get powerscaled from someone else in your universe.
> 
> ...




He doesn't seem to be the most powerfull in his verse.


Also the OP doesn't said anything about distance,if naruto start in BM mode or if yuusha is flying,yuusha flight can be very high,and he can nuke naruto,if they start land and yuusha teleport in mid air in case he knows his oponent is faster and can OHK him he can just start teleport to the skies and nuke,don't give the victory to naruto like that,the OP in the thread give yuusha chances of victory against naruto.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 6, 2013)

There is no chance of victory.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2013)

I like how it's already decided that that attack (with a charge time) is strong enough to kill/one-shot BM


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 6, 2013)

lokoxDZz;46841094[B said:
			
		

> ]He doesn't seem to be the most powerfull in his verse.
> 
> [/B]
> Also the OP doesn't said anything about distance,if naruto start in BM mode or if yuusha is flying,yuusha flight can be very high,and he can nuke naruto,if they start land and yuusha teleport in mid air in case he knows his oponent is faster and can OHK him he can just start teleport to the skies and nuke,don't give the victory to naruto like that,the OP in the thread give yuusha chances of victory against naruto.



Nah, he pretty much is, he lol pwns demonking and  no one else can stand against him.

Im guessing in the next couple chapters of the manga with the introduction of guns we may be seeing more action and maybe more feats

(ps, does anyone know of a feat for knight when she fought in that war that can be powerscaled to hero by any chance?)


----------



## TehChron (Apr 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I like how it's already decided that that attack (with a charge time) is strong enough to kill/one-shot BM



Well, like I said earlier, if we scale the depth of the crater Hero flew through at low supersonic speeds based on how long it took him to fly through, then it's still a pretty crazy destruction feat.

Charge time screws over Hero something fierce, though. Hell never get a chance to fire it off against BM.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Well, like I said earlier, if we scale the depth of the crater Hero flew through at low supersonic speeds based on how long it took him to fly through, then it's still a pretty crazy destruction feat.
> 
> Charge time screws over Hero something fierce, though. Hell never get a chance to fire it off against BM.



That really wasn't even a charge time.......it's like saying the kamehameha, it literally takes him 10 seconds from when she sorta gives him the order to destroy it for it to hit the ground. 

Shit that's about the time it takes naruto to make a rasen-shuriken 

but then again at hypersonic speeds 10 seconds can mean life and death 

edit: no it really clearly is a sort of cast time, just a very very short one i guess

lol re-watching the video i remember someone said pebbles flew past him.....no those were boulders being destroyed in the blast that hes clearly standing in the middle of(but this doesn't matter that much lol).......it shows him clearly inside of it .....but it is fiction so is friendly fire might be turned off ;p...15:16 clearly shows him inside of it, not at the point of impact with the ground but inside the energy itself, the energy is being conducted from him but it's coming in the form of lightning from the clouds so imo I think he would be figuratively tanking some sort of damage from it). But then again this is fiction..when a spell you cast also hurts you it's generally stated in some context, or displayed...>.> but you can see for yourself hes clearly in the blast at least that's the impression i get (here's the link again encase you don't feel like looking at the first page Link removed 15:16


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 7, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> Nah, he pretty much is, he lol pwns demonking and  no one else can stand against him.
> 
> Im guessing in the next couple chapters of the manga with the introduction of guns we may be seeing more action and maybe more feats
> 
> (ps, does anyone know of a feat for knight when she fought in that war that can be powerscaled to hero by any chance?)



She kicked the Ice General's ass in episode 6.

Link removed

From 16:00 on


----------



## Zombehs (Apr 7, 2013)

Power scaling Hero is largely useless and worthless to attempt.

Literally no one holds a candle to him inverse. Best put, he's the main character of a JRPG who's grinded up to level 99, meta-gamed his combat stats for max effectiveness and hacks all around.

Even Female Knight and the Old Geezer, were at best, companions he had to worry about protecting while fighting rather than equals.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Zombehs said:


> Power scaling Hero is largely useless and worthless to attempt.
> 
> Literally no one holds a candle to him inverse. Best put, he's the main character of a JRPG who's grinded up to level 99, meta-gamed his combat stats for max effectiveness and hacks all around.
> 
> Even Female Knight and the Old Geezer, were at best, companions he had to worry about protecting while fighting rather than equals.



basically the reason I wanted to powerscale for hero was because he has a lack of feats

if knight or geezer had any good feats they could be applied to hero as well thus giving us a point of reference (though we know he could exceed these feats 10fold we can't speculate that much, but having a starting point to go from is good)


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 7, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> basically the reason I wanted to powerscale for hero was because he has a lack of feats
> 
> if knight or geezer had any good feats they could be applied to hero as well thus giving us a point of reference (though we know he could exceed these feats 10fold we can't speculate that much, but having a starting point to go from is good)



The old man didn't do much in the anime.

The Knight however did fight the ice general. She learned some powerful spells from Hero. 
Other than that, none of the main characters really fought.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 8, 2013)

Conclusions anybody?


----------



## Kimimaro (Apr 9, 2013)

Naruto wins.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 9, 2013)

right now im just hoping those feats get calced and besides that I want to say inconclusive or i guess people arguing against yuusha say naruto, until further notice at least


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 9, 2013)

Hero needs more speed feats. Until then, he gets beaten by the terrible.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 9, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> Hero needs more speed feats. Until then, he gets beaten by the terrible.





Caxe7 said:


> right now im just hoping those feats get calced and besides that I want to say inconclusive or i guess people arguing against yuusha say naruto, until further notice at least



Well I guess one of us should ask someone who can calc it?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 9, 2013)

Picking this shit up right now. God bless this thread.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Picking this shit up right now. God bless this thread.



cool.

Anyways, I was wondering if this thread could have been better if their speed was equalized?


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> cool.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if this thread could have been better if their speed was equalized?



Yeah, probably.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 10, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Well I guess one of us should ask someone who can calc it?



I'm not sure who I would ask lol, 


but yah if this thread had speed equalized it would be better, but in that case yuusha having tele wouldn't be that fair


----------

